# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Московский клуб начинает работу на новом месте!!

## MAX

Уважаемые коллеги!
Московский клуб стендового моделизма начинает работу на новом месте.
Адрес:
Москва, Щелковское ш., дом 3., Торговый Центр "Город Хобби".
Мероприятия будут проходить каждый понедельник начиная с 20.12.2010г.
Время - с 17-00 до 20-00.
Входной билет - 50р.
Цена торгового места - 100р.
Рядом с ТЦ есть бесплатная парковка.
Здесь можно посмотреть подробнее о месте проведения Клуба:
http://www.gorodhobby.ru/

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за отличную новость, Максим! Надеюсь там будет поживее, чем в "Молодой гвардии".

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо за отличную новость, Максим! Надеюсь там будет поживее, чем в "Молодой гвардии".


А мне в "Молодой Гвардии" столовка понравилась, оливье и компот. :Biggrin: 

А вообще хорошая новость, обязательно загляну, как в Москве буду.

----------

